
Amazon encouraging fake positive reviews on their own private label products - supyus
Solimo is a private label owned by Amazon India.
There has been growing instances of fake 5 star reviews on the Solimo branded products. List of a few reviews on some products in cases &amp; screen guards category are as below, all of the reviews are non verified purchase:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R3STQ57FE0YXO6
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R2YR50CL2OAVJS
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R29N33NUE1J32J
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R1ZHBF39ABZ5YQ
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R1RRG47Q7R8XHI
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R13ZM7HJ9RVSZ8
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R13Q0MHAOWJLZN
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;RHIVQI4ALGS5A
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.in&#x2F;gp&#x2F;customer-reviews&#x2F;R1P8RHSXDST6IY (here even the picture in the review shows it&#x27;s not the final product yet as the camera cutouts are pending, and of course non verified purchase)
======
seanccox
The US House of Representatives has a Judiciary Committee, with a subcommittee
for antitrust activities. They are conducting an investigation into several
large tech firms for unfair business practices. I understand these images are
from Amazon India, but the committee might still take an interest.

[https://judiciary.house.gov/contact](https://judiciary.house.gov/contact)

